# Im back



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi guys Im back.  I havent posted for a while as to cut a long story short I got back with my ex (properly)and we were under the local hospital where I had my bloods done (all ok) and a l&d to which they found 4 lots of endo, they blasted 3 lots.  The next stage is to ring on the 1st day of my next period to go in and have follicle tracking done.  They are treating us as a couple, sadly my partner walked out on me 2 weeks ago, Ive been a wreck but have decided as Im 40 I have no time to waste so its back to the DIVF research again!  I have very limited funds so will only get 1 chance at this.  I feel IVF will be best due to the endo but am again weighing up whether to go abroad or go to either the Winterbourne/Wessex/ Salisbury.  I Have emailed them all today for prices etc.  I am angry as the hospital have been great and acted much quicker than I expected due to me being 40, and for my ex to walk out half way through is devastating.  I guess I could carry on and get the tracking done next month and not tell them we have split up but I had the blood tests done in April so need to move fast as all places need blood results 6 months or less old.  Do you think its cheaper going abroad even with flights/hotel etc?  I look at the forms and am so confused.  Would the hospital pass on results if I tell them we have split up....I guess they would.  Its so hard as I only have about £7000 and know I will be devasted if its not succesful and wont be able to try again.
Any advice etc appreciated.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Tillie, 

Welcome back, but huge   for having to be back here - I know it's not where you want to be right now. So sorry to hear about your ex leaving again. If there's any silver lining at all, I guess it's that you're better off not having a child with someone so unreliable....but I know that's not much consolation right now.

I think most private clinics go with 12 months for blood tests by the way - I know I don't need to get mine re-done until October and that's 12 months....

Yes, as far as I am aware, the hospital is obliged to send on your records if you request it.

As for costs and so on, there's a lot to think about for sure, and it's very hard to do a direct comparison because there are so many variables. Given your age and the endo and your limited funds, then I would definitely not waste time with IUI where the success rates are so low (although I'm not a medical professional or fertility expert so of course you should seek expert advice on this...)

Cost wise, my research would suggest that Reprofit in Czech Republic is far cheaper than UK clinics for IVF, even with flights and hotels included (you can get very cheap flight deals with Easyjet from Stansted apparently). I haven't looked at other overseas clinics but seem to recall from reading here, that Spain is as expensive as the UK, as is the US. Greece and Turkey might be other lower cost options.

All of these countries have anonymous donors so if donor ID release is important to you (ie that the child can find the donor when they turn 1 then you will need to import sperm from the US or Denmark (this is feasible and cost wise still seems to work out less than a cycle in the UK - in London at least). PM me or Dinky for more details as we're both looking into this. Lulu has used US sperm bank, Mini has used Danish - so they've been tried and tested  

Very rough guesstimate coming up here but I reckon you might be able to squeeze in 2 fresh cycles in Czech Republic or similar country for your £7000 so don't feel too downhearted

If you are around Sat 13th Sept, why not come up to the Stratford upon Avon meet (see the thread) and have a chat to us in person about all this - might make it feel less stressful? There's around 15 of us coming along - let me know if you're keen

Meantime, all the best with next steps and remember you're not alone - we all support and help eachother here,
Laura
x


----------



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks Lauris, ah right I seem to have read 6 months at the most for test results...hmmm will check that out as 12 months would be great.

Ive just gone on the Stanstead site and put a random date in October in and the flight to Czech is aroung £700!

I used to feel that donor ID was important but now Im beginning to wonder if it may be less complicated without it so will give that some thought.

I'd love to come up on the 13th but wont be able to but I hope you all have a lovely time.

Think focasing on this again instead of being upset about the breakup will do me good


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, I think you have to play around a bit with flights on the website, but certainly lots of ladies on the Reprofit thread have found very cheap flights....

sorry you can't make Stratford, but do keep posting and let us know if we can help at any time

Laura
x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Tillie....you poor thing....blokes eh?  I wish they had the biological clock thing like we do ....would put a whole different perspective on relationships don't you think!  sending you lots of    

Laura has given you lots of pointers and I completely agree ....all roads seem to point to Brno in Czech Republic for cost effectiveness.  On the flights....there are lots of girls on here who have been ....Dottie..Roo...Felix is going soon...I am sure they will be along soon with advice on flights...am sure you can get there for cheaper than £700....actually try www.skyscanner.net   ....it's a site I use a lot to suss out cheapest flights to places. 

By the way on importing sperm....it's Jenny how has imported from US....Laura mentioned Lulu....might be Lulu as well but not sure. 

Shame you can't make the meet up ....
..Dinky xx

/links


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

No, you're right Dinky, it's Jenny, not Lulu - must be all the hormones sending me a bit mad....5 tablets and 2 injections daily is taking its toll!

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome back sorry to hear that you have been through a tough time, my clinics in the uk accepted 12 month old blood results but in Spain they wanted less than 6 months , but would your GP not do these for you? mine did
Also how are you going to get round the clinic if you and your ex are not together and you need sperm, single women and couples have different consent forms to sign from my experience.

I am going to Spain and using donor eggs, friend as a sperm donor and it is approximately 10,000 Euros for the clinic treatment + accom/flights
Lx


----------



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Im not sure if my Dr's would do them again as they were done in April but I could find that out if needed.  I'll be using a donor JJ1 if I go with a clinic so dont need to worry about my ex.

Thanks for the link Dinky, I'll check that out if needed.  And thats the funny thing....he said he was desperate to be a dad again!  Men..arrrggg, 1 row since we got back together and he walks away from what he said was his dream.


----------

